# Clythness Fishing Company



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

I mind reading somewhere about a company in Grimsby that operated anchor seiners called "The Clythness Fishing Company" Has anyone ever heard of them or know anything about their history???
DM


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

there was a photo o an achor seiner Imamanuel WK149 on this site, its taken in GY I think. she's among'st a lot o other danish types 
Billy


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Bill Aye I have looked up the Immanuel but the one I found was the Obelisk GY567 who was part owned by this company from Grimsby Im just curious being that Clythness is just down the road
Hope all is well
DM


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

donald mckay said:


> Hi Bill Aye I have looked up the Immanuel but the one I found was the Obelisk GY567 who was part owned by this company from Grimsby Im just curious being that Clythness is just down the road
> Hope all is well
> DM


I saw you mention Clythness and it brought fond memories of home and I note from your profile that you reside at Sarclet which I have visited a few times. My grandfather would probably fished out of there when he was a boy. He resided at Roadside Thrumster and he is buried in the Cemetry there - his name was the same as mine - John Campbell.
Best regards to Caithness - I am coming up to see the flotilla on the 24th if all goeswell.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Donald I see she's owned by the Oxyvia Fishing Co' in the 51 Olsen's. hope you can make it up to Wick John maybe see you in the RNLI building I'll be with the Pentland model boat lads,

Billy


----------

